# The Crawdad Connection



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is a good Wintertime subject. I hope I don't bore you with it. 

I read a bass fishing book thirty or more years ago written by an Ohio author that had a chapter in it entitled *"The Crawdad Connection.*" Every since I read his theory on bass that feed on crawdads and why they feed on crawdads, the JignPig has been a part of my bass fishing arsenal.
He wrote about the high protein food source that crawdads provide. And also mentioned (if I remember correctly) that crawfish/crawdads are a low energy output verses high energy reward for a big old bass.
During his research, he had cut open several large sized bass through the years that he had caught in Ohio. And he almost always found crawdads in the stomachs of the largest ones.
So I take his thirty-some year ago theory, and I add the recent success stories of local Ohio anglers like Mike Reeves (Fishingredhawk) and his buddy Marshall that involve the JignPig presentation. And I add the theories of (sorry I don't remember his name) the guy who caught the giant over 10-pounder at AEP Recreation Land. And it seems like the JignPig lure presentation will work because of the *Crawdad Connection*.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Jeff, 

Agreed! I've read articles suggesting that crawdads can make up over 50% of a bass's diet in certain bodies of water. The evidence is in the bottom of my livewell after every tournament I fish...claws everywhere!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I always have a jignpig set up tied on when fishing....problem is...i'll get comfortable with throwing a certain bait....crank....wacky rig...etc....and the jiggy mcpiggy will become on the back of the list.....after reading this though....its encouraged me to throw it a lot more especially in a local body of water near me which is covered in crawdaddy's.....others and I have seen 7lbs+ largemouths in there and some pushing 10lbs....this will hopefully become my ticket in the spring in catching one of these mystical giants!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a question to the jig & piggers. If u use this lure in ponds that dont have craws in them do u still have the same kinda success?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Pigsticker said:


> I have a question to the jig & piggers. If u use this lure in ponds that dont have craws in them do u still have the same kinda success?


That's a fair question. My answer would lean toward the yes end. 

And my argument to support it is... The action of this presentation while falling through the water column triggers an instinctive response. I think it would trigger the same response as a pond that doesn't have any living buzzbaits swimming around. And yet buzzbaits catch fish.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Pigsticker said:


> I have a question to the jig & piggers.  If u use this lure in ponds that dont have craws in them do u still have the same kinda success?


All ponds have crawdads to some degree...especially with a creek nearby. They burrow, hide in grass and under wood...they are always part of the aquatic ecosystems here in Ohio. Some bodies of water are better designed for them, but they are everywhere.

Pignjig - excellent post!

Here is a good resource I've used to sharpen my crayfish info. 

http://www.crayfishworld.com/internationalusa2.htm


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Orconectes sanbarnii was the most common it said in Ohio, thanks for the link. Is this the craw that has various color shades thoughout the year? I think they are their brightest in the Spring... but what about the other times of year? are they totally different at one time of the year as opposed to the other? I did some research on this, but couldn't find my answers specific to Ohio. Alot of questions, but seeing the effectiveness of the J&P, i plan on finally giving it alot more time in the water. And i'd like to match the hatch on the picky days. thanks, Buckz


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

buckzye11 said:


> Orconectes sanbarnii was the most common it said in Ohio, thanks for the link. Is this the craw that has various color shades thoughout the year? I think they are their brightest in the Spring... but what about the other times of year? are they totally different at one time of the year as opposed to the other? I did some research on this, but couldn't find my answers specific to Ohio. Alot of questions, but seeing the effectiveness of the J&P, i plan on finally giving it alot more time in the water. And i'd like to match the hatch on the picky days. thanks, Buckz


Don't forget the Cambarus family!

http://www.crayfishworld.com/internationalcraysUSA.htm

All craws will change color in different seasons and water quality/clarity and different background color (rocky creek bed vs a muddy bottom). There is a reason that black and blue works. You will always have some craws that are green/brown.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Excellent post Jignpig & Toku and thanks for putting the info out there for all those still questioning the topic at hand.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep, thanks again Tokugawa, always good info from you.


----------

